# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  Saber identificar una nube

## Miguel Angel RB

Hola a todos, abro este tema para que se ponga información acerca de como identificar una nube o nubes, yo me hago un lio con 4 tipos de nubes que son casi iguales.

Os dejo un enlace de los diferentes tipos de nubes: http://concurso.cnice.mec.es/cnice20...02_nubes2.html

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buena idea miguel Angel estas son con respecto la altitud.
Ahora falta según su morfología.
Un saludo cordial.

----------


## REEGE

Pregunta para los entendidos en la materia... 
Ayer el atardecer de mi pueblo tuvo éstas nubes...
¿Que nombre le ponemos??????

----------


## frfmfrfm

Sin ser embase al 100% y sin ser nada entendido yo diría que puede ser o a lo mejor son cúmulos- estratos.

Saludos a todos. :Smile:

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Las nubes mas negras podran ser nimbostratos y las nubes del fondo altostratos

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

A demas con este tema podremos hacer previsiones a corto plazo "leyendo las nubes"

----------


## Luján

> A demas con este tema podremos hacer previsiones a corto plazo "leyendo las nubes"


Sí, pero a muy corto plazo, tanto que para cuando se ponga una foto y se responda, quizás el plazo ya haya pasado.

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

Tan rapido no... unas 10 horas o mas posiblemente

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Pregunta para los entendidos en la materia... 
> Ayer el atardecer de mi pueblo tuvo éstas nubes...
> ¿Que nombre le ponemos??????


Yo diría que son estratocúmulos. Y no os creais tampoco que me las se todas, a veces hay muchas mezcladas y son dificiles de identificar. Además, aparte de las básicas que son las que muestran el enlace que pone Miguel Angel, hay algunas más y dentro de esas tienen una varidas "caras" que ponen según el tiempo que haga.
Ya iremos extendiendo el tema. Esta noche pondré algo.

Saludos.

----------


## ben-amar

> A demas con este tema podremos hacer previsiones a corto plazo "leyendo las nubes"





> Sí, pero a muy corto plazo, tanto que para cuando se ponga una foto y se responda, quizás el plazo ya haya pasado.





> Tan rapido no... unas 10 horas o mas posiblemente


Buen hilo este, yo he visto una formacion de nubes totalmente blancas como el algodon, sin un solo matiz de grises, en 2 o 3 ocasiones, y que los viejos de por aqui llaman "la nube de Alcala". En cuanto aparece, la primera vez la vi totalmente sola en un cielo despejado, es lluvia segura a los 3 dias.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Bueno, vamos a lo que vamos:

Primero, hay que saber que las nubes se pueden dividir en tres grupos principales, por altura:

1.- Nubes bajas. Son aquellas cuyas bases se encuentran entre la superficie y 2 Km de altura.
2.- Nubes medias. Son aquellas cuyas bases se encuentran entre 2 y 8 Km.
3.- Nubes altas. Son aquellas cuyas bases se encuentran entre 5 y 13 Km.

Esta división es relativa, ya que según la zona y la época del año, las nubes pueden salirse de estos "límites" marcados. 
También se clasifican por su forma en tres grupos:

a. Nubes de montón (cumuliformes).
b. Nubes de capa (estratiformes).
c. Nubes ligeras (cirriformes).

En el siguiente mensaje, para que no se haga muy pesado en uno solo, iré poniendo gracias a estas clasificaciones, el nombre de cada tipo de nube, sus otras dos maneras maneras de llamarla(por abreviaturas) y su definición, para saber identificarlas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ahora os dejo 4 tipos de nubes. Luego o ya mañana sigo con el resto y las iré identificando con imágenes.

*1.- Cúmulos. 1a. Cu -> Nubes de montón, bajas de poca extensión vertical.*


*2.- Estratocúmulos. 1ab. Sc -> Nubes de montón o capas bajas. Pueden verse rotas, o cubriendo todo el cielo.*


*3.- Cumulonimbos. 123a. Cb -> Nubes de montón de extensión vertical que producen chubascos y tormentas.*




*4.- Estratos. 1b. St -> Nubes de capas bajas a muy bajas que cubren las costas, las colinas y los valles de los ríos. (Estas son las que conocemos por niebla).*


Esto es todo por ahora.
EDIT: Os dejo las fotos, de wikipedia todas(menos la última), debajo de la definición de la nube.
Un Saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Embalse al100% una fotos que nos liamos.
Un saludo compañero.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Ya están las fotos, frfmfrfm.

Y ahora sigo, con otros 3 más, y dejo para el siguiente mensaje los otros tres restantes. Ya seguiré yo o Miguel Angel, con los tipos que tienen estas nubes.

*5.- Nimboestratos. 123b. Ns -> Nubes con capas ( a menudo sólidas) de gran extensión vertical, asociadas al mal tiempo.*


*6.- Altocúmulos. 2ab. Ac ->Nubes de montón de nivel medio en "islas", que raras veces cubren todo el cielo. Estas nubes son las que conforman el "cielo aborregado", pero también forman las bellas lenticulares o los floccus(asociadas a tormentas):*


*Lenticulares:*


*7.- Altoestratos. 2b. As -> Nubes de cada de nivel medio asociadas a los cielos de lluvia.*

----------


## REEGE

Muchas gracias a los dos por colocar éste tema ya que es muy didactico y seguro que nos hará comprender un poquito mejor lo que tenemos en nuestros cielos. Un saludo y gracias por añadir las fotos...

----------


## embalses al 100%

Os dejo los tres últimos tipos de nubes:

*8.- Cirros. 3c. Ci -> Nubes altas formadas normalmente por cabezas más o menos densas de las cuales caen franjas o estelas. También pueden estar sin forma definida enmarañando el cielo:*


*9.- Cirrocúmulos. 3ab. Cc -> Nubes de montón altas, colocadas juntas en capas de apariencia moteada o rizada. Suelen estar asociadas al cielo aborregado:*


10.- Cirroestratos. 3b. Cs -> Nube amorfa alta que a menudo cubre todo el cielo y a veces sólo se revela por la presencia de halos alrededor del Sol o la Luna.


Y ya está, estos son los tipos de nubes principales. También estos tipos, como dije antes, tienen variaciones, distintas formas, y todo varía según la latitud y la época del año.
Un Saludo,

----------


## frfmfrfm

Muchas gracias a los dos, este tema está entretenido.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí os dejo un par de fotos de las nubes que teníamos esta semana

----------


## embalses al 100%

Parecen Nimboestratos...
¿Llovió?

PROXIMAMENTE... "Arcus"

----------


## sergi1907

Llovió mucho, aunque duró muy poco.

----------

